# Lt Heart Cath with Carotid Artery Angiogram Help



## louwho1 (Sep 30, 2009)

A Left heart Cath with coronary angiography, lv gram and angiogram of the right common carotid artery was performed.  
Do I code the angiogram of the right common carotid artery ?  Some sites tell me yes, others no when performed with Left Heart Cath.  So now I am confused.  The codes that I am using is 93510, 93545, 93556, 93543 & 93555what other codes should I use?

Thank you.


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 1, 2009)

louwho1 said:


> A Left heart Cath with coronary angiography, lv gram and angiogram of the right common carotid artery was performed.
> Do I code the angiogram of the right common carotid artery ?  Some sites tell me yes, others no when performed with Left Heart Cath.  So now I am confused.  The codes that I am using is 93510, 93545, 93556, 93543 & 93555what other codes should I use?
> 
> Thank you.



Yes, you can code for the Right Common Carotid Angiography. The codes are:

36216 or possibly 36217 if there is abnormal anatomy of the arch vessels and if the artery was actually selected with a catheter.

75676 (dependent of course on an interpretation of the films)

HTH


----------

